Ask HN: What are the main features of a Think Tank? - ricardocarrion
======
dalke
What is your goal?
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Think_tank](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Think_tank)
has extensive coverage, and starts with:

> A think tank or policy institute, research institute, etc. is an
> organization that performs research and advocacy concerning topics such as
> social policy, political strategy, economics, military, technology, and
> culture.

What more are you looking for?

------
davelnewton
The freedom to think and do.

